# Sepia church



## tb2 (Apr 18, 2008)

I shot this view of Southwell Minster, Nottinghamshire in colour, tried it in black and white, and prefer it in sepia, a finish I rarely use.

 Tony 

For more info: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/2008/04/minsters-and-monstrous-packaging.html


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 18, 2008)

Perfect composition. Perfect exposure. Perfect choice of "colour" (or not colour, and not all black and white). Won't you come to the Germany meet-up (you still can, we have so many people dropping out on short notice, we can do WELL with some ARRIVING on short notice) and teach me some of your art???


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^ Oooo, I second that request! It would be great to meet you.

I also second Lafoto's comments on the picture. The exposure and composition are wonderful.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a beautiful picture!  So nicely framed by the arch.


----------



## Mathias13 (Apr 18, 2008)

wow...nicely framed..everything fits so perfect and balances out


----------



## One Sister (Apr 18, 2008)

Everyone has already said this, but one can never get too much love, right?  This photo is so well composed it's as if it was in miniature and you placed each element into the frame by hand.  It's perfect.


----------



## tb2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone (and for the invitation Corinna & Antarctican) - they're much appreciated. I opened the gate to get this shot as I wanted, and would have liked to open the others to get a different angle, but that heavy chain hung round them stopped me . Ah, well, these things are sent to try us.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Ajay (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent shot!  Ditto on what everyone else has said.


----------



## jilleenphoto (Apr 18, 2008)

This photograph is absolutely stunning for me.  I love the depth of the clouds.  Beautiful shot.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 19, 2008)

plain and simply beautiful!!


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 19, 2008)

Not much more I can say that hasn't been said, Great shot!


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 19, 2008)

Speechless.


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

amazing effect. it looks like a shot from a movie.


----------



## tb2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the further comments everyone - they're much appreciated. I wondered, initially, whether there was too much going on in this shot, and that partly influenced my decision to go with monochrome.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Early (Apr 22, 2008)

tb2 said:


> I wondered, initially, whether there was too much going on in this shot, and that partly influenced my decision to go with monochrome.
> 
> Regards, Tony


That could be now that you mentioned it.  But you're to be commended, anyway.

Can you post the shot in color?:blushing:


----------



## JackCooper92 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow absolutely awesome.
Looks like something from a Tim Burton movie.


----------

